

Show HN: Simply the best trivia game for android - King of Trivia - ashok_varma
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.silmaril.kot

======
Nicolas___
\- read SMS or MMS Allows application to read SMS messages stored on your
device or SIM card. Malicious applications may read your confidential
messages.

\- receive SMS Allows application to receive and process SMS messages.
Malicious applications may monitor your messages or delete them without
showing them to you.

\- read contact data Allows an application to read all of the contact
(address) data stored on your device. Malicious applications can use this to
send your data to other people.

\- read phone state and identity Allows the application to access the phone
features of the device. An application with this permission can determine the
phone number and serial number of this phone, whether a call is active, the
number that call is connected to and the like.

What is the point of having these privileges, in a trivia app ?

------
aw3c2
SMS, contacts and internet access for a simple game? No chance I would install
this or even recommend this.

~~~
ashok_varma
We need the internet access, so that we can add more quizzes to the app. We
will be adding new quizzes every week.

We provide carrier billing with our app. So we need that SMS permission.

Contact permission is required for integrating with Openfeint.

Sorry to ask for these permissions. We take your privacy very seriously.

~~~
aw3c2
There is no privacy policy. Your company website is void of any information. I
have no idea who you are, where you are and how you finance yourself. While I
__should __not trust you any more if those things were fixed, I probably
would.

Make sure you put the information about why what permission is required on the
market page.

------
aculver
Stumbled on your landing page at <http://kingoftrivia.com/> as well. Looks
great! How long did that take to put together?

~~~
jackolas
The website has the graphic 40+ and tells me theres over 50 quizes... why?

~~~
ashok_varma
Sorry it was a typo, we are starting with 44 quizzes but we will be adding
more quizzes every week.

------
TobbenTM
Says in description: Duel with your friends

But I did not find an easy or apparent way to do this.

~~~
ashok_varma
We concentrated a lot on the Single player game play and moved the multiplayer
aspect to a separate tab called "Challenges". We will work on making it
easier.

Thanks

------
ashok_varma
This is our first app. Please give us feedback

------
vpaidi
Congrats! The UI is great! Installing.

